# BYC members unite on BYH!



## Dr Pippino Chickino (Oct 7, 2021)

Not trying to separate this forum up. I just wanted to know how many BYH memebers are on BYC too!
Pop in, say hi, and tell us your BYC username!


----------



## MapleValleyAcresPoultry (Oct 7, 2021)

PippinTheChicken said:


> Not trying to separate this forum up. I just wanted to know how many BYH memebers are on BYC too!
> Pop in, say hi, and tell us your BYC username!


Well I'm on BYC.
User name on BYC: MapleValleyAcresPoultry  ( same as the one I have on here)


----------



## BarnOwl (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm on BYC, but I'm TwoShepherds over there. I have two German Shepherds hence the name. It was all I could think of at the time.


----------



## SpotTheCat (Oct 8, 2021)

I am on BYC! Same username as on here. This will be my first post  
I joined here because once we move I will be looking in to getting sheep, maybe goats and my mother wants a horse but she doesn’t want to go looking for one so that might not happen


----------



## Finnie (Oct 8, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> I'm on BYC, but I'm TwoShepherds over there. I have two German Shepherds hence the name. It was all I could think of at the time.


Is there an owl in your barn?


----------



## BarnOwl (Oct 8, 2021)

Finnie said:


> Is there an owl in your barn?


Not that I know of! Though I do like barns and owls. 😅


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Marie2020 (Oct 24, 2021)

SpotTheCat said:


> I am on BYC! Same username as on here. This will be my first post
> I joined here because once we move I will be looking in to getting sheep, maybe goats and my mother wants a horse but she doesn’t want to go looking for one so that might not happen


Hello . I'm on byc too and have been for over a year  

Good luck with finding your horse I hope you rescue one  I'm a softie like that.  You'll be very much loved if you do


----------



## Junior (Oct 24, 2021)

I’m on BYC. My username is Angel07


----------



## SpotTheCat (Oct 24, 2021)

Marie2020 said:


> Hello . I'm on byc too and have been for over a year
> 
> Good luck with finding your horse I hope you rescue one  I'm a softie like that.  You'll be very much loved if you do


Thank you!


----------



## Sundragons (Jan 24, 2022)

*chuckle* Missed this. BYC info in my sig.


----------



## Dr Pippino Chickino (Jan 27, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> *chuckle* Missed this. BYC info in my sig.


AZ! It's you!


----------



## Dr Pippino Chickino (Feb 6, 2022)

@BrahmerQueen @PeeperTheHen @KingB


----------



## PeeperTheHen (Feb 6, 2022)

Hey! I'm horsegirlabi on BYC. Nice to see you guys. @ShowsheenQueen is also on BYC. (Texie)


----------



## ShowsheenQueen (Feb 6, 2022)

Lol hello poopyheads


----------



## ShowsheenQueen (Feb 6, 2022)

King is on here?!


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Feb 6, 2022)

Aye aye I need a taco


----------



## PeeperTheHen (Feb 6, 2022)

ShowsheenQueen said:


> King is on here?!


Posted one message, a complaint.


----------



## Show Sebright (Feb 8, 2022)

I’m on BYC my name on there is still ShowSebright


----------



## PeeperTheHen (Feb 9, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> *chuckle* Missed this. BYC info in my sig.


Oh, no. It's the great photographer! (Who got first loser in that BYC competition. )


----------



## Sundragons (Feb 9, 2022)

PeeperTheHen said:


> Oh, no. It's the great photographer! (Who got first loser in that BYC competition. )


Remind me to spank you if we ever meet in person.


----------



## CatLoverLu (Feb 9, 2022)

Hi, I'm catloverlu from BYC.


----------



## Show Sebright (Feb 9, 2022)

Goldilocks said:


> Hi, I'm catloverlu on BYC.


Hi


----------



## Show Sebright (Feb 9, 2022)

I like how y’all changed y’all’s names and I’m like… I’ll just keep it.


----------



## PeeperTheHen (Feb 10, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> Remind me to spank you if we ever meet in person.


Remind me to never meet you in person. Ouch!


----------



## AgnesGray (Feb 10, 2022)

Show Sebright said:


> I like how y’all changed y’all’s names and I’m like… I’ll just keep it.


I did the same.


----------



## CatLoverLu (Feb 10, 2022)

AgnesGray said:


> I did the same.


Who are you on byc?


----------



## Sundragons (Feb 10, 2022)

Goldilocks said:


> Who are you on byc?


Gonna guess:


----------



## AgnesGray (Feb 10, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> Gonna guess:
> View attachment 89347


That's me!


----------



## Jego (Feb 16, 2022)

Yep. I'm on both. 😁


----------

